

Show HN: Capture a screen area in OS X and automatically pin it - nullcode000
http://snappy-app.com/

======
jwr
This looks like a replacement for Skitch. It is nowhere near as good yet, but
perhaps it will get there. I'm hoping it will!

Mind you, when I write "Skitch", I mean the original Skitch 1.0, not the
disaster that happened after Evernote bought Skitch and decided to "redesign
and integrate with Evernote".

~~~
kawsper
The worst thing about Skitch is the integration with Evernote. No, I don't
want to sync, I just want to take a screenshot and drag the image to an
application.

~~~
jwr
Download Skitch 1.0. It is still available and works great — it is much more
useful than their 2.0 version, in fact.

While it still works, it is by far the best solution for capturing quick
screenshots and annotating them.

------
rasmusbe
I really like this tool! Thanks!

Some small requests thou:

\- I would like to be able to select multiple old snaps and delete them.

\- Some kind of Quit-protection would be nice, I closed Snappy by mistake when
I tried to close a snap with Cmd+Q.

~~~
nullcode000
Thank you for the feedback! The first point is planned for 1.2 which i hope to
launch by years end. It also has annotations and more sharing+storage options.
Plus iCloud with an iOS app so you can access the snaps on the phone. As for
CMD+Q, you're right, it needs quit protection - added to list for 1.2.

~~~
frenger
CMD+Q is intended to quit: that's what CMD+W is for (for closing the current
window).

~~~
mikeash
Yes, but it's standard for apps to ask for confirmation before quitting if
there's reason to think the user might not really mean it e.g. there's unsaved
data or unfinished operations.

~~~
Someone
I know you know, but for those who don't: it _was_ standard. Apple nowadays
promotes applications to autosave and restore windows with their content at
startup.

I think an utility like this should follow that strategy.

------
bazzargh
This seems to be solving a problem of information being hidden by overlapping
windows - but that's also solved by tiling window managers, like Amethyst and
osxmonad.

[https://github.com/ianyh/Amethyst](https://github.com/ianyh/Amethyst)

On the whole I think I prefer the Amethyst approach - the snappy overlays
themselves obscure information beneath them.

~~~
nutate
If it weren't for the extraneous window decoration you end up with. I'm good
with using Moom to size and shape my windows on the fly on OSX. I've been
relatively happy tiling on Linux though, but customizing keyboard shortcuts
gets tedious quickly.

The main problem with OSX has been knowing which window is foregrounded,
especially with two monitors.

------
alexobenauer
I thought this was superfluous until I downloaded it. It does what it does so
well that it makes itself useful in a surprising number of ways - for me, I
can quickly screen grab anything I need to remember or keep around for the day
and put it at the front of my secondary screen.

Simple idea, great execution.

------
untog
What I thought this was judging by the name (and what I want): Windows-style
window 'snapping' at the edges. Pull window to the left to dock in the left
50% of the screen. To the right for the right 50% of the screen. Up to take up
the whole screen.

One of the few things I miss about Windows.

~~~
e1ven
You might like BetterSnapTool -
[https://itunes.apple.com/US/app/bettersnaptool/id417375580?m...](https://itunes.apple.com/US/app/bettersnaptool/id417375580?mt=12)

~~~
untog
Looks perfect. Thanks!

------
osxrand
Most of this isn't useful to me, but I really like your "Snap Webpage Preview"
feature. Sometimes I just want a clean copy of the site, and this is a fast
easy way to get it.

I also like the Snaps from the Past, so far, fast to load, and clean. Good
defaults for sorting.

One thing I think would be nice, would be once you have a floating snap, if I
mouse over it I'd love to see where it was taken. I realize that information
is available in the Snaps from the Past window, but a quick transparent window
with clear text across the bottom of the snap (not sure what you'd do if the
snap was too small) would be wonderful.

Thank you for the opportunity to try this app. When you put your price back
up, I've a number of clients I'll be recommending it to.

------
fcanas
I wrote an app that takes aspects of this to the next level, especially the
cases where they recommend when to use it.

In my app, you capture a full window instead of a portion of the screen. Then
the snapshot is continually updated. It's not for saving, just for cross-
reference really. Though it also works really well in presentations and demos.

[http://appstore.com/mac/duplicatewindows](http://appstore.com/mac/duplicatewindows)

------
bracobama
I've been using Screenfloat
([http://www.screenfloatapp.com](http://www.screenfloatapp.com)) for a long
time, the one thing that I didn't like about it was the delay involved from
screenshot execution to display. Sometimes this could take 4-5 sec which was a
pain cause I needed it to be instantaneous. SnappyApp solves this problem so
thank you, you've just become the replacement :)

~~~
nullcode000
We won't disappoint. :)

------
triple-double
This looks really great. I take tons of screenshots, always forget to delete
the file on my desktop after I'm done doing whatever I need to do with it
(email it, tweet it, whatever), and then spend too much time cleaning
everything up once I've amassed too many. Now I can do what I need to do with
it, keep it or delete it, and not have to worry about my desktop filling up.

------
daviddoran
Nice work. Might be interesting to be able to add our own backends, e.g. allow
a URL to be entered in preferences and then SnappyApp just does a regular POST
of multipart/form-data and the "Location: ..." returned by the server is
copied to the clipboard as the shareable URL.

------
redliner51
I use Jing in first place for fastly sharing screenshots and videocasts. But I
also use it 3-4 times a year for the same functionality your app provides.
[http://www.techsmith.com/jing.html](http://www.techsmith.com/jing.html)

------
brodney
I kind of see the utility of having screenshotted rects remain visible. I
personally will stick with Cmd+Shift+4 since it does the screenshot-with-
bounds and saves to desktop by default. Maybe I just don't see what the extra
value is here?

~~~
seivan
Automated upload instead of having to use Dropbox.

~~~
jcutrell
I've used Cloud app for this in the past - works great, but has an upload
limit. What's the story on that here?

------
tmikaeld
Voila does the same + much more, like gallery manager and recording with
sound. Also uploading to SFTP and FTP.

[http://www.globaldelight.com/voila/](http://www.globaldelight.com/voila/)

~~~
nullcode000
The concept is a bit different. Snappy is not a screen capture app, it's a
tool for referencing info between screens. But granted, it does it by taking a
snapshot of a portion of the screen.

Snappy is designed to be seamlessly used, not a feature packed app. It's an
extension to the OS.

------
jongold
This is excellent - I've been looking for a simple replacement to Skitch for a
while. Any chance you could add either Cloud.app support or let me drag the
image to Cloud.app (like you can with V1 of Skitch)?

~~~
AaronLasseigne
Have you seen [https://www.monosnap.com](https://www.monosnap.com)? It's
worked well for me as a Skitch replacement.

------
islon
This is really cool but I have one question: "Now free, one month only" that
means it's free forever if I download it this month or can I use it for free
for one month and then I have to pay?

------
degenerate
The demo would be more useful if it told me I can drag the boxes after
snapping them, and if the page had more vertical scroll space so I could see
them stay in place when I scroll.

------
unfamiliar
I didn't know I needed this but it's great!

Some feature requests:

\- Ability to resize by grabbing corners

\- Option to quit after all snaps are closed

~~~
nullcode000
Glad you like it! Funny thing, "I didn't know i needed this" is the most
common feedback we get. :)

Resizing is on the list, although it will impact the image quality if you
resize up. On the same list I have making the window transparent so you can
see content below it.

Not sure if I understand the second one. Do you mean quit Snappy after closing
all snaps? (it's quietly sitting in the top bar)

~~~
acoleman616
With that being the most common feedback you get, I would highly recommend
adding some good use cases to your landing page to tell people why they
_should_ want to use it.

~~~
nullcode000
Will do. New website coming up v1.2. Thanks!

------
nightwolf
Quite a coincidence. I was seriously thinking that I could really use an
application precisely like this earlier today, and here it is!

Love it!

------
lookup23713
Hello everyone, because of the HN traffic, i'll have to take the site off-line
for a few minutes to resize the server.

~~~
lookup23713
Back online :)

------
john2x
I love it. Something I won't use all the time, but will be glad that it's
there when I need it.

------
jlturner
Incredibly useful, getting my whole office to use it. I only wish I could
resize the snaps on my screen.

~~~
nullcode000
Resizing snaps is actually one of the next features on our list. :)

------
intellegacy
Is it Free to use for one month, or free to download and use forever, offer
expiring after one month?

~~~
wukkuan
It's in the Mac App Store (they can't charge you again later) so it's free to
download and use forever, offer expiring after one month.

------
Angostura
Personally, I use the Dashboard clipping tool in Safari, I don't quite see
what this adds.

~~~
nullcode000
Well, it doesn't limit you to clipping in safari for one.

And even if you only clip in safari, it's not that seamless of a process with
selecting the area and all.

------
jzd131
They should list the price on the website

~~~
nullcode000
It's free. :)

------
lordlarm
Can I hide the icon from the top bar?

~~~
nullcode000
In this version, no. But you will be able to do this in the next one.

------
ya
everything is good, but i think the image sharing url is a little bit of ugly
:((

~~~
nullcode000
I know, it is. We're shortening it with the next version. :)

------
klinquist
wow, already used this several times this morning. Thank you!

